# cooked rice with raw diet



## adam1969

Hi 
I have been feeding my dog raw diet for two months (about 2.25lb a day) his doing great but he needs to gain little more weight can I add cooked rice or cooked potatos with his diet or WHAT can add to help him gain some weight? Thanks Adam


----------



## tracyc

You could always just increase the meat and bones by a few more ounces. 

I'm sort of a no-starch raw feeder, but there's nothing wrong with well-cooked rice or potatoes--if your dog likes them and they don't cause any poop issues. 

Are you sure your dog is too thin? It's rare. I haven't seen many dogs that are actually too thin. You want him lean. You should be able to see a defined "waist" when you look at the dog from above. and you should be able to easily feel his ribs.


----------



## Amaruq

In my experiences rice seems to add a bit of weight but way more stool volume. I agree with adding a little bit more meat to the diet if he is indeed thin and not just a nice lean dog.


----------



## adam1969

well that how he is know. His weight is 85lb but he looked better when he was 92-95lb.We switched from kibble to raw 2 months ago but he looks little thin to me but that's may be me. When I feed him looks like he could eat a lot more.


----------



## tracyc

You can't go by his hunger. My dogs would eat until they pop. 

Can you post a picture of him--a full body shot from the side, and maybe one from above? Then folks here could pretty easily tell you if he looks significantly underweight. 

It's not unusual for you to have to adjust the size of the dogs meal--as they grow, and even with different seasons. My dogs are much more active in warm weather than in the winter, for example. 

So, just keep an eye on him, or better yet, keep your hands on him, and then just increase or decrease the meal sizes to keep his weight healthy.


----------



## GunnerJones

What about adding Salmon? I used calrose rice and salmon to put weight on Roxie and it seem to put the weight on and cleared what might be an allergy


----------



## Barb E

Looks like you've increased his food since your original post, how long ago did you increase?

What exactly are you feeding, never could get to a link from your other post to see what the diet is


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: adam cwell that how he is know. His weight is 85lb but he looked better when he was 92-95lb.We switched from kibble to raw 2 months ago but he looks little thin to me but that's may be me. When I feed him looks like he could eat a lot more.


If I went by how hungry my dogs seemed there would be a serious meat shortage AND my dogs would be enormously over weight. My Paq are gluttons.









As mentioned above if you could post a side picture and one from directly above the members here are really good at gauging a good weight. 

Another way to tell is to feel him from his shoulders back. You should be able to easily feel his ribs and you should be able to see the last one or two. A lean Shepherd will help reduce risks of joint issues as he ages.


----------

